# Unable to install windows xp



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

Hi all...
I've recently purchased a laptop that came with freeDOS pre-installed. Now when I try to install windows xp it says that windows could not be installed.
By the way what is freeDOS anyway??? Well for the time being I'v installed Ubuntu 11.10 on it but also want Windows. I'v kept the partition containing the DOS and had installed Ubuntu on a separate partition. I thought to first ask the question here and delete it (the dos partition) only after I'm sure.
plz help...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

FreeDOS - something like MS-DOS but free.



> windows could not be installed.


 And nothing else? Are you trying a clean install from official media?


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

yes... what should i do???


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

What are the specs of that PC? And at which stage you get the error?


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

Actually I do not know the exact specifications but its an ASUS X54H Series Laptop....


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

It should be able to run Windows 7. Don't you want try that? XP is reaching its EOL.


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

Asus doesn't have Windows XP drivers for that computer on their website. Windows XP won't work properly without drivers.

http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/X54H/#support_Download


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Exactly. You are looking at a SATA HD and XP does not have native drivers for that to install on to. ASUS would need to provide drivers so that you can load them at the install by pressing F6. XP is not an option unless you can find the drivers. This thread should be moved to something other than DOS as it has nothing to do with it.


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

*Thanks* *everyone* for your support and suggestions.... 
As XP is not supported so will install Windows 7.



> This thread should be moved to something other than DOS as it has nothing to do with it.


I'm marking this thread as solved, please move this thread under some other Topic that is suitable... 

Once again *THANKS* all...


----------

